# MKMods Tribute Build



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone;

As you may already know, a long-time and well-respected member of our community was lost recently to cancer. Mark Klebofski - a.k.a. MKMods - spoke words and gave teachings that were heard all over the world. Even TPU's servers don't have the capacity to hold all of the kind words that can be said about Mark.

There is a fund that has been set up for a Computer Lab in Washoe High School (US). I stress that if anyone has the ability to contribute financially to this cause, then please, make this your first port of call. Details can be found here..

There are some of us that are financially disadvantaged ourselves, but there is still a way we can help out in Mark's memory. Some of us UK TPU-er's have begun talking about putting together an MKMods Tribute Rig, and donating it to a lesser fortuned family or a person with a disability that needs a rig to communicate through Social Networks.

The kind people here have donated some parts towards the rig; but now we need a little help. The TPU community is a great one, and this is reflected in the actions of our members:
First, many thanks to Israar for helping to get this idea off of the ground; his advice has helped greatly in getting us this far 

Parts we have

A DVD-RW drive has been donated by Bo$$
HDD(300gb) has been donated by KieX
A Q6600 G0 has been donated by scaminatrix
A Retail code for a copy of Windows 7 Home Premium x64 has been donated by qubit
OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W by gumpty
Asus P5QPRO from FreedomEclipse
Some more ram from gumpty
Cables and fan's from moonpig
Coolermaster 430(best case in the world) from NdMk2o1o
OCZ Vendetta 2 from FreedomEclipse
Logitech MX 600 by v12dock
Money for a GTS250 from Sasqui

Thanks to everyone so far, and thanks in advance to everyone else. I, for one, am proud of what we can acheive when we come together.

If anyone has any questions be sure to pm me or scaminatrix or even post on this thread if you think it will be useful.

The recipients are NdMk2o1o's programming friends - http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2259782&postcount=12

Thanks to scaminatrix and Israar as well as all the donators for making this brilliant idea a reality.

*Rig Has been delivered!!!*


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad I can be a part of this 

Fantastic stuff, subbed.


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome OP, cheesy! Let's make this thing fly!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Updated with psu+os and revised link


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2011)

Let me know if you need anything smaller (sold all my main spare stuff) and i'll post it down asap.

Stuff like cables, fans, DVD drives, etc 

Subbed.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 18, 2011)

Might have some other bits and pieces like MoonPig.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Let me know if you need anything smaller (sold all my main spare stuff) and i'll post it down asap.
> 
> Stuff like cables, fans, DVD drives, etc
> 
> Subbed.



we don't know for sure what we'll need as we don't have a case or a motherboard yet but if you can make a list of what you've got we can include it in our build and it will help us plan ahead


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you have a proposed person to dontae the build to yet? 

I might be able to help out with a cheap ebuyer case also


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Do you have a proposed person to dontae the build to yet?
> 
> I might be able to help out with a cheap ebuyer case also



we don't have anyone to donate it too, in fact we were planning to use this thread to discuss finding someone.

I'll put you down on the list of possible's for the case.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

What is the criteria for finding a suitable person/family to donate to? 

I have someone in mind hence my asking.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> What is the criteria for finding a suitable person/family to donate to?
> 
> I have someone in mind hence my asking.



not much really, we'd prefer it if they held on to the rig as it would be disappointing if it ended up on ebay a few weeks after we'd built it and we'd prefer it if they were near to someone who would be willing to build it as postage for a full sized pc would be very expensive and the person that builds the rig would have to be willing to either pay those costs or deliver it themselves.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> not much really, we'd prefer it if they held on to the rig as it would be disappointing if it ended up on ebay a few weeks after we'd built it and we'd prefer it if they were near to someone who would be willing to build it as postage for a full sized pc would be very expensive and the person that builds the rig would have to be willing to either pay those costs or deliver it themselves.



Well the family I have in mind are close friends of mine, and 2 of the most genuinely nicest people you could meet. They are both studying full time and have 2 small kids, the bloke is also looking for work sthough not having much joy in todays climate. He is studying to be a plumber and she is doing her A levels and also may have an apprenticeship as an programmer. As you can imagine money is scarce, I take for granted being able to jump in my car whenever I want and not worrying about petrol or buying shed loads of beer and bbq food on the weekends when every bit of money they have goes into paying for their bills and making sure there kids are fed (as it should). They currently have a single core p4 emachine with 256mb ram and something with a lot more oomph for their studies and programming would absolutley make their year. But obviously if there is someone else less fortunate this could help then thats fine as it is a charitable act but I though I would throw out a suggestion.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> They currently have a single core p4 emachine with 256mb ram and something with a lot more oomph for their studies and programming would absolutley make their year. But obviously if there is someone else less fortunate this could help then thats fine as it is a charitable act but I though I would throw out a suggestion.



Sounds good, if you could draw up a list of their needs/what the rig will be used for, we could tailor it to their needs


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

Well to be honest being as they have a cruddy old P4 anything is going to be a big step up, it will be used for programming, office work, internet and possibly some light gaming but that is not important. I just thought I would mention them as I said they are 2 of the nicest people I know and it would be nice to be able to do something like this for them, i know it would mean a lot.


----------



## EiSFX (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a almost brand new 19 Inch widescreen LG LCD i think i could give to this most deffently


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be buying a case, so will keep you guys posted!! 

Ah your in Canada EiSFX, it would kill you in shipping  though thats a great offer!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2011)

I must have been away when the news about MK was made...  That hurts, I've bantered with him in many threads and really liked his style and what he did.

I don't have much to offer off the shelf...
I have two ASUS X38 boards, but both have issues because of a PSU that killed one, and damaged the PCI bus on another.
A large box of fans
I do have a Tualatin chip and an ABIT AG8 board + 2 GB of DDR1 memory

If any of that may be of use, let me know...  Thanks for taking on such a good cause.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I must have been away when the news about MK was made...  That hurts, I've bantered with him in many threads and really liked his style and what he did.
> 
> I don't have much to offer off the shelf...
> I have two ASUS X38 boards, but both have issues because of a PSU that killed one, and damaged the PCI bus on another.
> ...



Is it only the PCI bus that is affected on that X38 board? I assume it has onboard sound and it's likely you could get away without using the PCI slots?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Is it only the PCI bus that is affected on that X38 board? I assume it has onboard sound and it's likely you could get away without using the PCI slots?



Yes, everything else appears to be working... I think.  I can't recall if it has on-board sound, but I do have the PCIe sound card that came with it.

Be glad to ship it free.

BTW - It's the X38 Maximus Formula with a Rampage BIOS


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Yes, everything else appears to be working... I think.  I can't recall if it has on-board sound, but I do have the PCIe sound card that came with it.
> 
> Be glad to ship it free.
> 
> BTW - It's the X38 Maximus Formula with a Rampage BIOS



 very generous, damn I love TPU man, where else does stuff like this happen on a regular basis?


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I must have been away when the news about MK was made...  That hurts, I've bantered with him in many threads and really liked his style and what he did.
> 
> I don't have much to offer off the shelf...
> I have two ASUS X38 boards, but both have issues because of a PSU that killed one, and damaged the PCI bus on another.
> ...



That Abit AG8 was one the great boards of it's time. Look here it even has the Third Eye capability. 

Yes, the Abit website is still alive and kicking, even though the company is long gone.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2011)

What do you guys reckon to this CM 930? it's £10.99 & £11.99 shipping, though am a bit confused as he lists shipping and on another bit says collection only?? 

£22 for a sweet looking case, though don't know to much about the 930 ....... but £20 will get you a flimsy POC on ebuyer and dabs etc so thought I would see what the bay throws up

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Cooler-Ma...ting_DesktopComponents_RL&hash=item3f0862c346


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> very generous, damn I love TPU man, where else does stuff like this happen on a regular basis?



Hey, what goes around comes around... this site is the best.  Where to ship?




qubit said:


> That Abit AG8 was one the great boards of it's time. Look here it even has the Third Eye capability.
> 
> Yes, the Abit website is still alive and kicking, even though the company is long gone.





It was the *ONLY* 915 board with DDR400 and PCIe - that I could find.  The only problem is the PCI bus divider limitaton, it hits a FSB wall at 247.  Other than that, a great board.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> we don't have anyone to donate it too, in fact we were planning to use this thread to discuss finding someone.
> 
> I'll put you down on the list of possible's for the case.



If you need a retarded disabled noob to donate it I'm in! 

Just kidding and I really think that it is a good idea to all put something in the rig. 
For the mobo there is a lot of cheap ones on e-bay.


He gonna be missed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2011)

Really wish I can donate something, I donated a DVD drive for a build we did for Mark once a while back and god knows I would do it again but my situation right now is very bad economically and I really can't spare anything.   You'll are doing a beautiful thing, shows how great the tech community is.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Really wish I can donate something, I donated a DVD drive for a build we did for Mark once a while back and god knows I would do it again but my situation right now is very bad economically and I really can't spare anything.   You'll are doing a beautiful thing, shows how great the tech community is.



yeah, i heard you couldn't pay for your internet, doesn't matter though, your in miami so the postage would of been killer


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> yeah, i heard you couldn't pay for your internet, doesn't matter though, your in miami so the postage would of been killer



Just moved out and I'm still feeling it bro, it's a process that takes a bit when you were rushed to do it.  I'll hopefully be back on my feet shortly.  I just noticed now you are in the UK, but bro honestly there's no price for a donation to what is being done, I would have paid it if I have had it.


----------



## Israar (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey all, sorry I've been dormant with replying :O

I must say first and foremost, thank you all for getting involved, I wasn't sure my idea would come up so well as it has done, which is why I was going over it with scaminatrix, although he's kicked the idea in the ass to get it a move on, as has cheesy999 for making this thread and everyone who has donated!

A big thank you goes out to all who have donated, I'll personally use the "thank you" button shortly 

I remember looking through the UK TPU Clubhouse thread, although I did it this morning, I ain't too sure who brought it up about building the donation rig, well the idea was that I'd be doing the building and OS tweaking, it's not yet set in stone who will though. I'm game for driving and dropping off in the UK, that I don't mind, even if it means personally collecting from donators, it all really depends on peoples situations I guess.

For the people who have donated to the rig that will be donated, I'm not 100% set on how the certificate will go about, I'm not sure how I want it to go about yet! I've idea's, just nothing set... One idea is that if we have a perspex side window, whoever can engrave, if possible all donators and the engraver gets their names engraved, all donators get a printed certificate to show their appreciation of what they donated and who they made happy 

That will come to fruition in time though 

This first donation rig will also define on more possible donations to deserving and well needing people, based on community support and happiness from the receiving end of our community, hopefully we'll have a lot more in store in the upcoming future! 

Again, it can't be stressed enough, thank you all so much for everyone's involvement so far, I'm really proud of everyone for being apart of this!

--Lee


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I have suggested a family I know to donate too, whether that has been accepted in  principle or not I don't know I think so as it has been mentioned in the thread and I have a PM with Scam going... 

If so then they are a 45 minute drive from me and I see them most weekends so taking it to them wouldn't be an issue, infact I would love to see the looks on their faces, also I am fine to donate a case, well I don't have a spare so I was going to buy a cheap one still looking atm


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

do you guys have CPU cooler for that Q6600?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't think it has been mentioned yet so I presume not


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I may have a Xigmatek HDT S1283 that can be donated. got it sitting in my back up rig cooling a AMD64 3000+@2.7Ghz. I think I may know where the s775 pushpins are.

I dont mind giving it up to cool the Q6600 but im gonna need a cheapo stock socket 939 cooler in return as ive already destroyed or thrown most of my 939 stuff away


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

Updated post with more parts + minor modifications.

if you know for sure it can be donated pm me to confirm it and get yourself moved out of the possible donations category to the donated category.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea, I like NdMk2010's idea, he's got a suitable recipient ready  Hopefully he's got a video-camera for when the time comes too


----------



## djkib (Apr 19, 2011)

*I'm new here...*

I stumbled on this thread, and thought it fabulous...

I know I'm new, but, if I might, make a few suggestions...

1) A build thread or a wiki or something to separate the comments from the parts list.

2) Paypal address for those of us states-side that want to donate.

I toast you all! Great site, great forums, and most of all, great people! 

Keith


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

djkib said:


> I stumbled on this thread, and thought it fabulous...
> 
> I know I'm new, but, if I might, make a few suggestions...
> 
> ...



1: that isn't needed just yet, maybe when we get onto another page

2:you'll have to ask scaminatrix about paypal unless you want all your money spent on neon lights


----------



## Israar (Apr 19, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well I have suggested a family I know to donate too, whether that has been accepted in  principle or not I don't know I think so as it has been mentioned in the thread and I have a PM with Scam going...
> 
> If so then they are a 45 minute drive from me and I see them most weekends so taking it to them wouldn't be an issue, infact I would love to see the looks on their faces, also I am fine to donate a case, well I don't have a spare so I was going to buy a cheap one still looking atm



I'm going to look into that now, I've been aware of it and from what I know of it so far they seem the type of people who could actually benefit really well from this, also it appears to me as a valid and very deserving couple who would actually make this donation kick start more future ones, simply because of the situation they're in and what we can offer as a whole community! 

It's not yet been set in stone as I keep refering to, although after reading I'll try and get back to you within 2 days at the latest and let you know first hand as with everyone, whether or not they will be the first to receive the donation... Personally, I'll give you a smile to reflect on 

If they aren't that far a drive from you that's not too bad then mate, given that for the record, if I'm the one building it (which is looking like it as was planned originally), I'll have to organise coming down to yours, picking you up and if we have a cam-corder, have you handing it over? I've idea's running round my head that I've lots to choose from but I want the best ones to sprout  -- We'll all have to have our input on this one, by that I mean not just myself, scam and cheesy-'cakes'-999, but all the donators and viewers too!

For the case, if you're willing to spend to donate, that will be very generous of you, as to which will be stated among the certificates made! As one company always states: Every little helps!



FreedomEclipse said:


> I think I may have a Xigmatek HDT S1283 that can be donated. got it sitting in my back up rig cooling a AMD64 3000+@2.7Ghz. I think I may know where the s775 pushpins are.
> 
> I dont mind giving it up to cool the Q6600 but im gonna need a cheapo stock socket 939 cooler in return as ive already destroyed or thrown most of my 939 stuff away



That would be really nice of you to do so Freedom mate, if you need a swap for that for the donation rig I can always send you my socket 939 fan? It's in this thread "Israar's little cluster" although I'm after getting rid of it for £5, that would be dropped for this situation 

You will have to get back to me on what you think of that though, again thank you for the offer 



djkib said:


> I stumbled on this thread, and thought it fabulous...
> 
> I know I'm new, but, if I might, make a few suggestions...
> 
> ...



Hey Keith, it's great that you stumbled on this thread and how it made you think 

Welcome aboard one of the best, _as most would say_, or how _*I*_ would state it; _*the best*_ community around on the internet! I for one would like to hope you have a good stay here for the long running! Also, thank you for the suggestions too, they're much appreciated!

1: As cheesy said, that isn't a huge necessity as of yet, once the donation flows properly and goes mainstream then we will consider this as a future opportunity, you will be duely noted for this too!

2: Paypal donations is appreciated although if we did this, I'll have to think about it properly. I'm not sure if scam has a dedicated Paypal account like myself, although like I said, it will have to be thoroughly thought about and people will have to be informed of current balance, donators and when and what the balance gets put towards.

Again, thank you very much for your addition, it's really appreciated and will be taken in as a future option! Hope you're enjoying your time here so far at TPU! 

--Lee


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 19, 2011)

cakes?




if you do take a camcorder, how are we gonna see the video - youtube

threads getting a bit long now so it might get a wiki or something


----------



## Israar (Apr 19, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> cakes?
> 
> 
> if you do take a camcorder, how are we gonna see the video - youtube
> ...



Cakes just sounded nice and when I was thinking of cheesy, cheese cakes came to mind, jsut a random though I had that sounded nice haha!  -- No personal insult or anything, so if you was taking it as one I appologise 

Well, youtube could be an option, unless we get a decent server or so to host all of our recordings for seperate downloads? Depends on how large the files are to be fair, if you're up for starting the wiki page mate, by all means go ahead and keep this as the response thread. 

--Lee


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

oh no nothing wrong with cakes was just wondering how it came to be

for the video i'll ask w1zz tommorow if we can use tpu's servers for the video - its only forum members who would view it

i'm not too sure about the wiki though , i've never made one before - but how hard can it be?


----------



## Israar (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> oh no nothing wrong with cakes was just wondering how it came to be
> 
> for the video i'll ask w1zz tommorow if we can use tpu's servers for the video - its only forum members who would view it
> 
> i'm not too sure about the wiki though , i've never made one before - but how hard can it be?



That's good then, I don't like to insult good and undeserving people, although I can be extremely random at times, so you're not the first to ponder on things like that 

That'll be great if W1zzard allows us, although if he does it would be nice if we contributed something to him, just to help out I guess 

As for wiki's, I've never created one although I wouldn't say it would be hard to do, it seems more like a template and go kind of thing, if you get me? Although I'm off for some good pillow hugging now, I'm in good need of a solid kip!

--Lee


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

i've just realized, we might of got the parts for the entire rig, i'll do a sort through tommorow and update the post with anything we don't have and we'll plan from there

Edit: w1zz says that using youtube would both be easier and would allow us to embed the video into the thread, however he will host the video if we really want him too. therefore i think we'll be using youtube unless youtube has any particular problems with the videos you film


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

Fantastic stuff guys, good to see it coming along nicely 
As NdMk2010 lives close to the potential donatees, it would save a lot of time and hassle if we all shipped our bits to him (he's proficient in the working of computering providings lol he's cleverer than his avatar suggests!!) and he can crack on with the installing, etc.

@ djkib:
Thankyou for your offer, it's much appreciated  There is actually already a fund set-up in Mark's name, the details and link can be found in the first post of this thread. If you can help out with donating money, it would be most appreciated by Mark's family if you could slide a donation towards the Computer Lab they want to sort out for a disadvantaged local school.
Thanks again djkib 

@ qubit:
Would it be possible to ship the installation CD for Windows to NdMk2010?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

i've just done an update on the post, we have everything for the PC and a monitor - the only parts we did not get are a keyboard and mouse - i am however sure the donatee's already have these as if they did not have these they wouldn't be able to use any computer and they do at least own a very old one

if really needed i could donate a keyboard or mouse but everything i have was taken out of service for a reason- less then 2 week bat life on mouse and if i remember correctly there might be a key on the keyboard that doesn't work

Sooooooo, the question is *who is going to build it?*


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Sooooooo, the question is *who is going to build it?*



How about a moderator? One that has a green name and it start's with e.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> How about a moderator? One that has a green name and it start's with e.



you could do if your near the donatee or willing to transport it there, but isn't TPU HQ in Germany?


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you could do if your near the donatee or willing to transport it there, but isn't TPU HQ in Germany?



I teleport there from the US every morning through a super-secret application. I live in the US, not close to Nevada, but I can pay to ship it there as my contribution.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> you could do if your near the donatee or willing to transport it there, but isn't TPU HQ in Germany?



Na, TPU is based in John Malkovic's head 

I think NdMk2010 is the best bet, it's closest to the donatee and saves time, any potential hassle and shipping/long journeys.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> I teleport there from the US every morning through a super-secret application. I live in the US, not close to Nevada, but I can pay to ship it there as my contribution.



If your really want to build it but it was gonna be delivered in person so we have to ship all the components to nevada and then the pc back - thats a lot of shipping (about £20 a componant which works out at about ($40) and i'd imagine about a $100 to ship it back

i think what i'm saying is its probably not worth it unless your gonna fit those flame-throwers we were talking about either here or the uk forums i can't remember


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> How about a moderator? One that has a green name and it start's with e.



*DanTheBangoman???*

_qubit ducks the flying infraction!_ 

EDIT

It's DanTheBanjoman. Silly me.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 20, 2011)

qubit said:


> *DanTheBangoman???*
> 
> _qubit ducks the flying infraction!_



I thought it was *DanTheBanjoman*


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> If your really want to build it but it was gonna be delivered in person



Ah, didn't realize that. NdMk2010 would be a good choice since he lives close by.


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

mrw1986 said:


> I thought it was *DanTheBanjoman*



Oh duh! Mispell.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm gonna fix all of this with a poll

even if only about 3 people are gonna vote


----------



## erocker (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm gonna fix all of this with a poll
> 
> even if only about 3 people are gonna vote



Nah, I removed my name from the list, it wouldn't make sense for me to do it with someone else living nearby.


----------



## KieX (Apr 20, 2011)

Voted for "NdMk2o1o - Geographically convenient" since that makes more sense. Also voted for the note because I could 

Glad it's all sorted then.


----------



## KieX (Apr 20, 2011)

Are we settled on the recipient?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Sorry, i though he was, _you'll have to get erocker to change it as it won't let me_ - cancel that i'll do it



Na, it's all good, as I said it probably wouldn't have happened without him 



KieX said:


> Are we settled on the recipient?



I believe so, the recipient was the hardest part for us to find (along with the Win7 key). Cheesy says all parts are found, so were on the final hurdle now everyone!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Na, it's all good, as I said it probably wouldn't have happened without him
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so, the recipient was the hardest part for us to find (along with the Win7 key). Cheesy says all parts are found, so were on the final hurdle now everyone!



too late, and yes, we have everything but peripherals; mouse keyboard, speakers, webcam etc

When 'that guy i can't spell the username of but is supposed to be building the rig' actually gets delivery of the parts, i'll start a new post and add pictures, if he sends me any, and i'll embed the youtube video of the delivery if israar gives me the youtube link -i'd do a placeholder now but i think i may upset his modship - yes i'm aware kiex posted as i was writing (and no kiex isn't 'his modship')


----------



## KieX (Apr 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> *snip*
> I believe so, the recipient was the hardest part for us to find (along with the Win7 key). Cheesy says all parts are found, so were on the final hurdle now everyone!



Once everything is in place think it deserves a thread with shots of the build, the people it's going to and such. Not necessary but think helps give it a more human element to it.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

cancel that, i've just realised that on this forum its actually 'Her Modship'

And i'll make the intro now (or tonight or tommorow) which we can build upon

How about



> As many of you may be aware of, a thread was started a few days ago to organise the building of a New rig, for charity, in the name of a member we recently lost to cancer, we have had a brilliant response to this thread, collecting all of the parts we did not have, in just over the first day. this new thread however is not simply a duplicate, but is there to document the result of the Hard Work and kind mentality that allowed this idea to become a reality.
> 
> First i would like to thank everyone involved in the making of this build, including not only *Scaminatrix* and *Israar*, who not only came up with the idea but did much of the organisation behind it, but all who donated parts to the build including;
> 
> ...



If anyone has any changes PM me or post here before i make the thread, (it won't be too soon) as i am not actually too good when it comes to words and may of indeed left many mistakes etc


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to confess that I still don't know who to vote for. _<angst>_

As it is, NdMk2o1o seems to be running away with it though.

So NdMk2o1o is fairly close geographically, but how far is Israar from this deserving family?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 20, 2011)

I think we should all do it, get a 10-seater, pick everyone up and Israar and NdMk can rig the baby up while we get the bbq cooking with a party later 

If it was feasible, it would be epic.


----------



## Israar (Apr 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think NdMk2010 is the best bet, it's closest to the donatee and saves time, any potential hassle and shipping/long journeys.



I agree for the part on building really, as it seems he's the most viable to doing it (cost-effective anyway) 



cheesy999 said:


> i'm gonna fix all of this with a poll
> 
> even if only about 3 people are gonna vote



Nothing wrong with votes, and it always gets an end result, well, most of the time! 



KieX said:


> Are we settled on the recipient?



Yes, the recipient is definitely settled 



qubit said:


> I have to confess that I still don't know who to vote for. _<angst>_
> 
> As it is, NdMk2o1o seems to be running away with it though.
> 
> So NdMk2o1o is fairly close geographically, but how far is Israar from this deserving family?



Don't fret in angst mate, it's ok  

Yes, he is, truth be told it's looking more viable for him to do it though, considering two facts, he lives close to them and that he knows them personally! 

I'm from Manchester myself, so I'm over a 100 miles away, though the plus side to it is that my partner and baby boy live in Dudley which is not very far from where NdMk2o1o lives, how far from him and the family are, I'm unsure although even with that there, I gave my vote to him 

A good old  for NdMk2o1o 

Thank you everyone who's helped making this come to fruition, all we need is shipping and building, then a set date to surprise the lovely recipients! Once that's set, we could really do with getting some video footage of the happiness  -- Once that's done, I'll gladly upload to YouTube and supply links, unless someone else does it, depends on who actually get's the chance/voted to do it 

[EDIT]


scaminatrix said:


> I think we should all do it, get a 10-seater, pick everyone up and Israar and NdMk can rig the baby up while we get the bbq cooking with a party later
> 
> If it was feasible, it would be epic.



Hahahahaha, now that would be epic man, in time, I think that would be perfect, if we had the resources to do it I would definitely be game for that!

Man that made me laugh! [/EDIT]

--Lee


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Israar - I've voted for myself!  

Nah, didn't.


----------



## Israar (Apr 20, 2011)

qubit said:


> Thanks Israar - I've voted for myself!
> 
> Nah, didn't.



Haha, that's awesome man, oh shoot, I didn't realise there was an invisible option 

Arrggghhh! Get the qubit everyone! GET HIM! 



--Lee


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been away recently, whats this about a trip?


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 20, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I've been away recently, whats this about a trip?



too sum it up put everyone in a minibus and we all go to donate it.

not gonna happen though as we all live in diffrent parts of the uk , it would be a 12 hour drive in a minibus 

5 of us in tatty's jag xf might be feasable but we'd never decide who, and i don't think he'd trust anyone from tpu to drive it


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, so what little bits and pieces do we still need to complete this project?


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 21, 2011)

Just periph's I believe. KB&M and any bling


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, so what little bits and pieces do we still need to complete this project?



We don't Need anything the, only things we could do with are peripherals but they would just be extra as unless anyone's going to give away something high end i'm sure they've already got a basic keyboard/mouse and have headphones+webcams etc if they need them

as scam say's the only things we havn't got are bling, so if anyone's got any mid-high end pheripheral's or Neon lights, or flamethrowers - then they would be appreciated but at the end of the day their just Extra


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

Woooooooooo 1stly thank god I have no work for 11 days now  I have been away on business since yesterday hence the lack of replies guys so thanks for bearing with me, started off from redditch>coventry>london>newmarket all in one day yesterday, then back from newmarket today, done a fair few miles in my old reliable fiat 



scaminatrix said:


> he's proficient in the working of computering providings lol he's cleverer than his avatar suggests!!)



You sir get a cookie 
(but don't underestimate Wizbit mate, he's magic  )

I am open to the video/pics cause I really do want you guys to see that a small gesture can go a long way even though we aren't doing it for the self gratification  

I think I am going to get the coolermaster elite 430 case, tbh it is more than I wanted to spend though I want to express my gratitude for you guys backing me and and as these are my friends it really makes it special to me also, so thank you all.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> coolermaster elite 430 case



i have that case, its spectacular with everything but cable management- there aren't many places for them to go, if you are going to buy it - try scan as its on their super-specials about 3 day's a week


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

Well it is now ordered, though tbh with some zip ties you can still make a nice clean build without a lot of cable routing holes, it's just nicer if you can hide them all though still as clean looking having them tidy even iff they are in view


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well it is now ordered, though tbh with some zip ties you can still make a nice clean build without a lot of cable routing holes, it's just nicer if you can hide them all though still as clean looking having them tidy even iff they are in view



my cables are so messy my cold cathodes a hovering off the ground without any of the sticky pads your sopposed to use


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

So are all of those parts on the 1st post now confirmed? case ordered tonight


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So are all of those parts on the 1st post now confirmed? case ordered tonight



not entirely, i think we are missing confirmation on some of them, but i think were good to go


----------



## qubit (Apr 21, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Just periph's I believe. KB&M and any bling





cheesy999 said:


> We don't Need anything the, only things we could do with are peripherals but they would just be extra as unless anyone's going to give away something high end i'm sure they've already got a basic keyboard/mouse and have headphones+webcams etc if they need them
> 
> as scam say's the only things we havn't got are bling, so if anyone's got any mid-high end pheripheral's or Neon lights, or flamethrowers - then they would be appreciated but at the end of the day their just Extra



Ok, thanks people. 

wb NdMk2o1o... YGPM.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 21, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, thanks people.
> 
> wb NdMk2o1o... YGPM.



Sorry mate, i have read, just thought I better mosey on over here and give everyone a heads up as the thread has really come on over the last day I haven't been online   replying as your reading this


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 23, 2011)

If needed.. I'll throw cash in someone's Paypal for "shipping" if needed.. or anything else.. Just let me know in PM's since Works now gotten busy again for me...


----------



## v12dock (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a 4850 I might be willing to donate.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe this, very sad to hear, did a Borderlands 4 pack with MK, talked with him a little, was extremely nice. I'm going to have to see if I can find anything to donate


----------



## Israar (Apr 23, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well it is now ordered, though tbh with some zip ties you can still make a nice clean build without a lot of cable routing holes, it's just nicer if you can hide them all though still as clean looking having them tidy even iff they are in view



That's very nice of you mate, also zip ties are the bomb when you're lacking routing holes, eitherway, taking a little extra time straightening and planning the rigs look just as tidy using zip ties, it is nice not seeing any wires, but in some cases it's inevitable, though I must say they are a must have for anyone! 



cheesy999 said:


> my cables are so messy my cold cathodes a hovering off the ground without any of the sticky pads your sopposed to use



Haha, this tickled me mate, I actually visualised that in motion :O 



Cold Storm said:


> If needed.. I'll throw cash in someone's Paypal for "shipping" if needed.. or anything else.. Just let me know in PM's since Works now gotten busy again for me...



Mate, this is very generous of you to offer, it's great work is busy for you too, although you might disagree with me haha! Again, thank you for the kind offer, it's really nice everyone is pulling together so well! 



v12dock said:


> I have a 4850 I might be willing to donate.



If you fancy doing that mate, I'd keep ahold of it for the time being, as with how this is going, we may be doing a second donation rig not long after the lovely couple NdMk2o1o is going to be delivering the current one too 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, I can't believe this, very sad to hear, did a Borderlands 4 pack with MK, talked with him a little, was extremely nice. I'm going to have to see if I can find anything to donate



I can't personally say I really knew him, I knew of him and his work inspired me, well, I idolised his work privately really, as for case modding itself, I really have the lowest of skills for actually modding the cases themselves hehe  -- It is a really big hitter, even if you don't know the people directly, but when you know of what they do and how genuinely nice a person they are, you feel it because people like MK are few of a kind, with the exception of the community, it's rare you find people so willing and helpful such as he was 

Any donations and help in anyway that go towards the help of others in this regard for what myself and scaminatrix have put forward, with a huge helping hand from cheesy999 for organising and keeping on top with the thread for the lack of time me and scaminatrix have is highly appreciated, all donators are extremely helpful for the fact that they're willing to put towards something in the sense and trust in us that we're going to deliver our promise to helping people in need of a hand! I just have issues taking money from people which is why I'd rather people don't do that, though it's up to the individuals at the end of the day 

Personally I'd love to be doing this on a regular basis but again, it depends on not just myself, but everyone else too  -- It's not just for the satisfaction of helping people out, but also helping the community even further by getting everyone together more on team-based community level! (Which it's already at anyway) -- One big huge factor in this too, is seeing the satisfaction, happiness and overall emotion of the recipients of our donations!

Anyhow, I really am so greatful for the fact that everyone who has helped by advice, donation and general getting in with this just even speaking about it, it's really made me so proud that for once I'm doing something on a bigger level of help, but we're all going to be making a bold statement about TPU and it's entire community!

It might be inappropriate, if it is I appologise in advance! I'd sole heartedly like to thank everyone and also make a toast to the TPU Community in regards to the help, support and general affection towards bettering other people in a less fortunate position! 

--Lee


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2011)

This is a really great effort and I wish I could donate something, but it looks like you've got everything.  Not to mention that I'm out of a job and most of my better spares are being donated to my girlfriend's grandmother.

In any case, I'm posting because as I read through this thread, I can't help but think:  Shouldn't an MKMods tribute be heavily modded?


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't see a mouse in the equation?

Have a close to new wireless Logitech MX 600 doing nothing good. 

What else is needed by now?


Can also donate through netbank or PayPal if needed for shipment etc.



Don't know anybody, but like the idea!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 24, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I have a 4850 I might be willing to donate.





Jan Kyster said:


> I can't see a mouse in the equation?
> 
> Have a close to new wireless Logitech MX 600 doing nothing good.
> 
> ...



Well peripherals aren't to much of an issue as they do have a KB/mouse, nothing fancy but it does the job, perhaps on the next build thats been mentioned, it might be better donated if the receiver has no peripherals. 



v12dock said:


> I have a 4850 I might be willing to donate.





v12dock said:


> if you fancy doing that mate, I'd keep ahold of it for the time being, as with how this is going, we may be doing a second donation rig not long after the lovely couple NdMk2o1o is going to be delivering the current one too



Actually if you are willing to donate that would be a much more suitable match with the q6600? 

So the case should be delivered this week hopefully, incase anyone missed I bought the collermaster elite 430 from ebuyer.

I will be sending PM's to the other people who have donated with my contact details etc for shipping. Let me know if there's anything else I can do.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I can't help but think:  Shouldn't an MKMods tribute be heavily modded?



Ah man, didn't think of that... We were talking about a bit of artwork/engraving, but I think time and money are the limiting factors with that idea.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry i've been gone for a bit (2 days), i stopped getting the emails when the thread is updated for some reason and i thought the thread had just gone quite.

i've updated the op with the new donations.

i can't help thinking, isn't it time for NdMk2o1o to mail his address to the donators so the build can get underway?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 24, 2011)

v12dock said:


> I have a 4850 I might be willing to donate.





scaminatrix said:


> Ah man, didn't think of that... We were talking about a bit of artwork/engraving, but I think time and money are the limiting factors with that idea.



Time and money is the key factors, I think the fact we are doing this in tribute to MKMods and helping others out who aren't as fortunate as ourselves still speaks volumes.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i can't help thinking, isn't it time for NdMk2o1o to mail his address to the donators so the build can get underway?



He's ahead of you, he sent the PM's about 10 minutes an hour ago


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Sorry i've been gone for a bit (2 days), i stopped getting the emails when the thread is updated for some reason and i thought the thread had just gone quite.
> 
> i've updated the op with the new donations.
> 
> i can't help thinking, isn't it time for NdMk2o1o to mail his address to the donators so the build can get underway?





scaminatrix said:


> He's ahead of you, he sent the PM's about 10 minutes ago



Yea sent PM's out tonight, also been away for 2 days thanks to bank holiday weekend, actually spent it with Jay and Nicole who this build is going to be for, didn't let the cat out f the bag though  

Am awaiting some more PM's as soime donations are still unconfirmed, so far had confirmation from scam and BO$$ for the Q6600 and DVD-RW, BO$$ has loaned his RAM out to a friend (he will be donating if this friend buys his own kit though) so am awaiting an reply from gumpty about his RAM and PSU, offered to help him out with postage as a PSU and RAM is a generous donation indeed. All other donatees have been PM'd too.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

i pressed thanks on every post on this thread and now the buttons been removed so anything not thanked should be considered thanked


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i pressed thanks on every post on this thread and now the buttons been removed so anything not thanked should be considered thanked



There's unfortunately a thanks limit. Does the Thanks button show up on any other thread?

I'm trying to figure out if the limit is per thread or per thanks within a certain time.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

qubit said:


> There's unfortunately a thanks limit. Does the Thanks button show up on any other thread?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if the limit is per thread or per thanks within a certain time.



no, its gone full stop, i've pm'd krejj for help

EDIT: there is indeed a post limit - apparently put in place because one particularly unpleasant (or pleasant?) person did about 1000 thanks in an hour


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, its gone full stop, i've pm'd krejj for help
> 
> EDIT: there is indeed a post limit - apparently put in place because one particularly unpleasant (or pleasant?) person did about 1000 thanks in an hour



Yeah.... She was a great person to talk to.. I'll say that.. Oh, well.. water under the bridge.. Like I've said before, if anything comes down the line, let me know.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> no, its gone full stop, i've pm'd krejj for help
> 
> EDIT: there is indeed a post limit - apparently put in place because one particularly unpleasant (or pleasant?) person did about 1000 thanks in an hour





Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.... She was a great person to talk to.. I'll say that.. Oh, well.. water under the bridge.. Like I've said before, if anything comes down the line, let me know.



Personally, if someone wants to thank indiscriminately, I don't have a problem with it. Now, if there was a Groan button and it was used like this, it would be a different matter... lol

Can you guys tell me who this was? Please let me know by PM!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah.... She was a great person to talk to.. I'll say that.. Oh, well.. water under the bridge.. Like I've said before, if anything comes down the line, let me know.



who was a great person to talk to?


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well peripherals aren't to much of an issue as they do have a KB/mouse, nothing fancy but it does the job, perhaps on the next build thats been mentioned...


My offers will stand, so you just call anytime!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 25, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Ah man, didn't think of that... We were talking about a bit of artwork/engraving, but I think time and money are the limiting factors with that idea.


Ah, maybe the next one.  If I get a new job soon, I'd love to help out with anything I can.


NdMk2o1o said:


> Time and money is the key factors, I think the fact we are doing this in tribute to MKMods and helping others out who aren't as fortunate as ourselves still speaks volumes.


I completely agree and understand the limitations; it was just something that crossed my mind.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 25, 2011)

As for graphics on the case... it's be so cool to see the MKMod "Mad Scientist"

How fitting:






... seeing it makes me sort of sad


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> As for graphics on the case... it's be so cool to see the MKMod "Mad Scientist"
> How fitting:
> 
> 
> ...



That would be beautiful.
Thinking about it, I've got a "sticker maker" here. If someone could print off that pic, in various sizes, on decent photo paper, I could make it into a case sticker.
I'll use the best one, depending on resolution, etc. I'll give a few versions to NdMk2010 so he can apply which one he thinks is best...
Maybe multiple stickers on different parts of the case, and/or maybe a bit of photoshop art on the pic/s, if that would be respectable?

Can anyone do that?


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> That would be beautiful.
> Thinking about it, I've got a "sticker maker" here. If someone could print off that pic, in various sizes, on decent photo paper, I could make it into a case sticker.
> I'll use the best one, depending on resolution, etc. I'll give a few versions to NdMk2010 so he can apply which one he thinks is best...
> Maybe multiple stickers on different parts of the case, and/or maybe a bit of photoshop art on the pic/s, if that would be respectable?
> ...



Peel and stick printer paper:

http://www.google.com/#q=peel+and+s...gc.r_pw.&fp=ce7b88b8be18897f&biw=1182&bih=895

If it's going on a black case, someone needs to get clever with the outlines of the black portions of the image (like adding a thin white border).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 26, 2011)

Update on PM's guys, Sasqui has kindly offered to donate a MB though I didn't realise he was in the US and he didn't realise this build was being done from the UK, the shipping is going to be $46 so are there any UK members who have a spare 775 MB to donate? alternatively I have offered to help Sasqui with the shipping if anyone else would also like to contribute towards shipping if they don't have any components to donate this would be much appreciatted as it is a good thing he is doing just donating the board let alone shipping it here 

Also need a 775 cooler for the Q6600 which Scaminatrix has very genorously donated   Freedomeclipse did offer one though I don't think he has the 775 bracket and it's cooling a 939 proc so he would also need a stock replacement at the least, again a very awesome gesture none the less 

If anyone has any DDR2 they could donate give me a shout, I possibly have some from gumpty though it's not clear if he has the right type or what capacity he has so any suggestions would be great, gumpty is also very kindly donating a 500w OCZ PSU 

So all in all confirmed and currently winging there way to me are:

Coolermaster Elite 430 from me
Q6600 From Scam 
8400GS and 300GB HDD from KieX
A DVD-RW from BO$$
A PSU from gumpty



Jan Kyster said:


> Have a close to new wireless Logitech MX 600



If your offer still stands we will take it  is posting to the UK OK? as you don't have your location showing, lemme know and I will PM you with my details for shipping. 

Great effort guys, main 2 concerns are the RAM and either a UK member with a 775 board or some generous ppz to help with the shipping. 

Scam your idea of transfers/stickers is great, lemme know if you can get them sorted and if there's anything I can do to help!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Update on PM's guys, Sasqui has kindly offered to donate a MB though I didn't realise he was in the US and he didn't realise this build was being done from the UK, the shipping is going to be $46 so are there any UK members who have a spare 775 MB to donate? alternatively I have offered to help Sasqui with the shipping if anyone else would also like to contribute towards shipping if they don't have any components to donate this would be much appreciatted as it is a good thing he is doing just donating the board let alone shipping it here
> 
> Also need a 775 cooler for the Q6600 which Scaminatrix has very genorously donated   Freedomeclipse did offer one though I don't think he has the 775 bracket and it's cooling a 939 proc so he would also need a stock replacement at the least, again a very awesome gesture none the less
> 
> ...



i'll update the op then, not too much i can do at this stage really - i feel left out


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'll update the op then, not too much i can do at this stage really - i feel left out



Hey you, Scam and Israar brainstormed the whole idea between you's and got it organised, that is a pretty cool thing man, without your input it wouldn't be happening


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Update on PM's guys, Sasqui has kindly offered to donate a MB though I didn't realise he was in the US and he didn't realise this build was being done from the UK, the shipping is going to be $46 so are there any UK members who have a spare 775 MB to donate?



I'm going to send the board...  won't be till the weekend or early next week.  Meanwhile, if someone else steps up with a board close by, then it's all good!



Edit: I think I have 2GB of DDR2-800 in the board right now.  Will check tonight.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Hey you, Scam and Israar brainstormed the whole idea between you's and got it organised, that is a pretty cool thing man, without your input it wouldn't be happening



yeah, at least my 'thanks' button is working today (keeps cutting out due to the immense number of posts i've been doing, i started at 490 posts yesterday)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I'm going to send the board...  won't be till the weekend or early next week.  Meanwhile, if someone else steps up with a board close by, then it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I think I have 2GB of DDR2-800 in the board right now.  Will check tonight.



You're a star mate , I know you have said you will ship it regardless though if anyone who wanted to help with the rig though has no components to donate am sure $5 here and there towards the shipping for Sasqui would be a very nice gesture


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui, could you PM with your (real) name please? I'll sort out something for you quickly...


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You're a star mate , I know you have said you will ship it regardless though if anyone who wanted to help with the rig though has no components to donate am sure $5 here and there towards the shipping for Sasqui would be a very nice gesture



I'm happy to PayPal $10 to Sasqui.  Gimme the details and I'll do it tonight.

EDIT

Thinking about it, $46 is around £30. Wouldn't it be better to buy a brand new board here in the UK? mATX's are quite cheap nowadays.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'm happy to PayPal $10 to Sasqui.  Gimme the details and I'll do it tonight.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Thinking about it, $46 is around £30. Wouldn't it be better to buy a brand new board here in the UK? mATX's are quite cheap nowadays.



I was wondering that.  However, the board I have actually came from *Fitseries*, I paid $100 for it and it's a OC'ing beast   I'm just thinking since it's originally came from a TPU member, how fitting to make it part of the tribute.

You guys are great, but I really don't want donations... just for the record.  I was surprised at the shipping, but I can absorb that!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I was wondering that.  However, the board I have actually came from *Fitseries*, I paid $100 for it and it's a OC'ing beast   I'm just thinking since it's originally came from a TPU member, how fitting to make it part of the tribute.
> 
> You guys are great, but I really don't want donations... just for the record.  I was surprised at the shipping, but I can absorb that!



why is shipping so bad from manchester, can't you just deliver it by car


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 26, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'm happy to PayPal $10 to Sasqui.  Gimme the details and I'll do it tonight.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Thinking about it, $46 is around £30. Wouldn't it be better to buy a brand new board here in the UK? mATX's are quite cheap nowadays.



Well you can get the basicist of 775 boards for around £35 w/shipping, the board Sasqui is donating is a X38 Maximus Formula with a Rampage BIOS so even at £30 shipping it is going to be hella better than the cheapo MSI/Biostar boards that you can get for "around" that price, and if we can get some help for the shipping then it's a much better deal than any of the budget boards you can get new for upto £50



cheesy999 said:


> why is shipping so bad from manchester, can't you just deliver it by car



Exactly what I thought, though it's Manchester NH - US. 

BTW I will also donate $10 to Sasqui for shipping so thats $20 so far, any other takers? 

Sasqui email me your paypal addy and I will gift it through PP come Thursday 

Edit just seen your post about the donations, sorry man the offer is there anyway lemme know as it's a nice thing your doing shipping it all that way


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well you can get the basicist of 775 boards for around £35 w/shipping, the board Sasqui is donating is a X38 Maximus Formula with a Rampage BIOS so even at £30 shipping it is going to be hella better than the cheapo MSI/Biostar boards that you can get for "around" that price, and if we can get some help for the shipping then it's a much better deal than any of the budget boards you can get new for upto £50
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, so not the real manchester?

in that case good luck - being in the situation i'm in i can't even afford a postage donation


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> why is shipping so bad from manchester, can't you just deliver it by car



I wish I had a yellow submarine 



cheesy999 said:


> oh, so not the real manchester?
> 
> in that case good luck - being in the situation i'm in i can't even afford a postage donation



Gez, I thought I was in the *real *Manchester, Hhahahah!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I wish I had a yellow submarine



here in the uk 'we all live in a yellow submarine'


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I wish I had a yellow submarine
> 
> 
> 
> Gez, I thought I was in the *real *Manchester, Hhahahah!!



The real Manchester is in the UK ofc but you're in the 2nd best Manchester....


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The real Manchester is in the UK ofc but you're in the 2nd best Manchester....



Yea, yea, I know we're all just a bunch of frikkin' copycats over here, but I didn't name the place!  Oh, just remembered, my Dad was born in Stoke-On-Trent.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, yea, I know we're all just a bunch of frikkin' copycats over here, but I didn't name the place!  Oh, just remembered, my Dad was born in Stoke-On-Trent.



the real one?

if so i don't blame him for leaving


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> the real one?
> 
> if so i don't blame him for leaving



LOL...  I was there when I was 10, don't remember much about it, other than there was a river and a bunch of brick buildings.  We were on our way to Copenhagen.


----------



## qubit (Apr 26, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I was wondering that.  However, the board I have actually came from *Fitseries*, I paid $100 for it and it's a OC'ing beast   I'm just thinking since it's originally came from a TPU member, how fitting to make it part of the tribute.
> 
> You guys are great, but I really don't want donations... just for the record.  I was surprised at the shipping, but I can absorb that!





NdMk2o1o said:


> Well you can get the basicist of 775 boards for around £35 w/shipping, the board Sasqui is donating is a X38 Maximus Formula with a Rampage BIOS so even at £30 shipping it is going to be hella better than the cheapo MSI/Biostar boards that you can get for "around" that price, and if we can get some help for the shipping then it's a much better deal than any of the budget boards you can get new for upto £50



Thanks for the info, guys. A used board like that is certainly a better option than a new cheapie.

And Sasqui - like Nd, the PayPal offer remains open. What a great donation you're making.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 26, 2011)

Just saw this thread and feel terrible for loosing a good friend and 'Guru'.  We will all miss Mark.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2011)

need the pp also.


----------



## Jan Kyster (Apr 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> If your offer still stands we will take it  is posting to the UK OK?


Absolutely - only the tiny pond aka The North Sea separates us!

Just let me know an address and it'll be on it's way!


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

Donated £5GBP towards Sasqui, so it can be donated to the Computer Lab in his name; as a thankyou for his board


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 27, 2011)

Oppsss i've just noticed this thread while ago...

I have a lot of sata cables,Heatsink fan and all hardwares sat down on my trank i will donate these stuffs.. Also asus gene II 775 mobo with boxed and a bit of accessories...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 27, 2011)

Dammit. I guess I should log in once in a while. Mark was one helluva guy and we exchanged a number of PMs. A while back I got the guys together to send Mark a butt load of cool stuff to mod with or sell and buy what he wanted. TPU is a special place...especially the WCG, Folding and Modding community.

Sorry if I am totally out of touch but who is this "NdMk2o1o" that is going to build a tribute case? Is he a modder? Never heard of this member.

Anyway, happy trails Mark. You'll always be in my heart.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> Oppsss i've just noticed this thread while ago...
> 
> I have a lot of sata cables,Heatsink fan and all hardwares sat down on my trank i will donate these stuffs.. Also asus gene II 775 mobo with boxed and a bit of accessories...



That sounds great, which board is that? this would help a great deal as Sasqui had very kindly volunteered to donate an X38 board but he is in the US so something more local might be more worthwhile



CyberDruid said:


> Dammit. I guess I should log in once in a while. Mark was one helluva guy and we exchanged a number of PMs. A while back I got the guys together to send Mark a butt load of cool stuff to mod with or sell and buy what he wanted. TPU is a special place...especially the WCG, Folding and Modding community.
> 
> Sorry if I am totally out of touch but who is this "NdMk2o1o" that is going to build a tribute case? Is he a modder? Never heard of this member.
> 
> Anyway, happy trails Mark. You'll always be in my heart.



I am not a modder no, the idea was the brainchild of cheesy, scam and israar all UK members. I happen to be building the rig as I know a suitable family how would benefit from it and am close to them. As of yet I don't know if we have anyone with the modding skills to be able to do it justice in Mark's name however modded or not it is in tribute of Mark AKA MKMods and that speaks volumes


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> That sounds great, which board is that? this would help a great deal as Sasqui had very kindly volunteered to donate an X38 board but he is in the US so something more local might be more worthwhile
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a modder no, the idea was the brainchild of cheesy, scam and israar all UK members. I happen to be building the rig as I know a suitable family how would benefit from it and am close to them. As of yet I don't know if we have anyone with the modding skills to be able to do it justice in Mark's name however modded or not it is in tribute of Mark AKA MKMods and that speaks volumes




ASUS MAXIMUS II GENE Mate.......


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> ASUS MAXIMUS II GENE Mate.......



Nice board, are you sure you don't mind donating it for this build?


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Nice board, are you sure you don't mind donating it for this build?




Yes mate with all my heart to donate my board.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 27, 2011)

I think Sasqui shipped the board yesterday


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> I'm going to send the board... won't be till the weekend or early next week.



Perhaps not, Sasqui can you let us know if you have or not mate


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 27, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> I think Sasqui shipped the board yesterday



I hadn't yet!

Kudos to Huskie!  Now I have to do SOMETHING to pitch in...


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 27, 2011)

My i have it the address who send this mobo??


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


> My i have it the address who send this mobo??



Duh oh yea  PM winging its way to you now


----------



## antuk15 (Apr 27, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Duh oh yea  PM winging its way to you now



I'm still waiting for him to reply to mine..


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> I'm still waiting for him to reply to mine..



me? haven't seen one....

Edit: Nope not me lol  just checking


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks NdMk2o1o


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 27, 2011)

antuk15 said:


> I'm still waiting for him to reply to mine..



Off topic:
Hey, if your card from me won't get it tomorrow i will send your both card immediately...

Thanks!


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 27, 2011)

What else is needed at this point?  I can do some magic with MK's Avitar for printing purposes...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 27, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> What else is needed at this point?  I can do some magic with MK's Avitar for printing purposes...



Am still awaiting some RAM being confirmed, and speak to Scam as he was also on about doing some decals/stickers etc


----------



## Israar (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back, with new tower up and running haha! Down-graded from a MM U2-UFO to a CoolerMaster HAF 932 

Sorry I've taken so long, been stupidly hectic 

Seems to be coming along nicely so far, I can't wait until NdMk2o1o has started the build, as it will be really nice for everyone to see how it looks when it's polished and ready to be sent 

Damn my mind is frazzled at the moment... Meh! 

--Lee


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the rig to be shown off... Sasqui; could you PM me with some funky printable pictures/designs if possible please?
Bump!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 1, 2011)

anything happened in the last 4 days?


----------



## scaminatrix (May 1, 2011)

Not much, seems like it's just legwork left now... Have you got the mobo through yet?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Not much, seems like it's just legwork left now... Have you got the mobo through yet?



No board yet, though it doesn't surprise me as it's been bank holiday on Friday and we have another tomorrow. 

So far I have in my posession:

Case
CPU
GPU
HDD

Awaiting the mobo and PSU/dvd-rw. Think I am in some need of RAM for the build though waiting on someone getting back to me.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of updates, what with bank holidays and being back at work this week I haven't had much time for TPU. Truth is there hasn't been much to update but I thought I better pop in and give people a heads up anyway, just got an PM from gumpty who has sent the PSU and managed to find some awesome OCZ 1066mhz RAM's to throw in aswell, so big thanks to gumpty for that 

I also got a card through the door on Tuesday for an item that is in the sorting office though haven't had time to get down there cause of work but will get up extra early tomorrow to make sure I have it in time for the weekend, I am presuming this is the motherboard or the dvd drive or the mx600. 

I should have all the man parts of the rig in my posession in time for the weekend and can then get them all together and get some pics going. It is set to rain on the weekend too so there's no reason I can't make a start this weekend. 

We still need:


> A 775 cooler as I don't even have a stock one I can throw on it for now, so PM me if you have a spare 775 HSF and are in or can post to the UK without hassle.





> Keyboard to donate would be nice though not essential as they do have a no frills one they can use





> Waiting on Moonpig coming back to me about some fans, if anyone has 2 blue LED 120mm ones they would go nice with the case otherwise PM W.H.Y





> Anything else anyone can think of let me know


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

Damn man, I haven't got a spareLGA775 cooler, and Idropped my speakeronmy keyboard theother night. Guesswhich buttonI smashed?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 5, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Damn man, I haven't got a spareLGA775 cooler, and Idropped my speakeronmy keyboard theother night. Guesswhich buttonI smashed?



Space bar?? lol


----------



## scaminatrix (May 5, 2011)

I recommend using a keyboard with worn off keys- it's good practice...

I miss my space bar


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I should have all the man parts of the rig in my posession in time for the weekend and can then get them all together and get some pics going. It is set to rain on the weekend too so there's no reason I can't make a start this weekend.



any news on this now it is the weekend?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 7, 2011)

Ive cashed the cheque from HM revenue. I'll probably start working on my new build next week some time. if you still need a cooler, I will be able to send the OCZ vendetta 2 as soon as i get my new system up and running


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

Bump!
Any news NdMk?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 11, 2011)

Still waiting on motherboard and ODD, haven't updated the thread cause obv no one takes notice of my posts and doesn't know my mobo has bit the dust and my rig is incapacitated 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145462

I will try and post pic's on the Mrs laptop this week, would be nice to have the board here by then so I have everything before I start posting pics. 

Anyways my mobo is being sent off to ebuyer for RMA, on a plus note I reckon I could get 150-160 for my i7 860 on the bay, and being as ebuyer don't stock my mobo I will be able to get another to the same value meaning i5 2500k and 1155 mobo upgrade for free 

ninja edit: freedom I would love the HSF man and its a great contribution!!!


----------



## scaminatrix (May 11, 2011)

Aw man, I didn't notice your thread  Pester HUSKIE, see when he's shipping the board. I think he's at work at the mo, if so he's home tomorrow morning.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aw man, I didn't notice your thread  Pester HUSKIE, see when he's shipping the board. I think he's at work at the mo, if so he's home tomorrow morning.



I dont wanna pester anyone  he is shipping it this week. 

And yea aswell as my board biting the dust and having to make do with posting on a laptop (ewwwwwwww)  I have a stiff neck and feel like a fricken 60yr old, can barely move too, wouldn't mind but it's the 2nd time in 2 months that I am incapacitated, seriously, when it's at its worst I can't even get up out of bed


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 11, 2011)

Confirming donation of vendetta2. will be sent out next week


----------



## Israar (May 12, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this but I might miss the big day, maybe! 

I'm moving down to my partners this weekend, so I will be starting my new job monday coming and I'll also be sorting out a good few things concerning moving my things, I'll more than likely be offline for an unknown time  -- We're working on looking at a house aswell as we've been offered a house though Laura will be the one doing the viewing 

I'm really greatful for the handout Freedom aswell, as with everyone else, I'm still really overwhelmed with happiness on the fact that everyone is chipping in with whatever way they can and it's amazing!

If there's one thing I love about people in general, it's the fact that how well people work together when they have similar goals they share, once the ball gets rolling the motivation flows and they're like a steam train that won't be stopped! 

I hope everyone is doing great and taking good care of themselves!

--Lee


----------



## CDdude55 (May 12, 2011)

Wait.. i didn't know MKMods passed away!! 

Im glad to see everyone is working together for such a cause.


----------



## wahdangun (May 12, 2011)

wow, I didn't aware this, its so sad, its really remind me of my friend and my father, they both die because of cancer, damm this thread almost make me cry


----------



## Sasqui (May 12, 2011)

Did you guys get a motherboard?  I see my name still on the front page and will still ship if the other didn't pan out.



CDdude55 said:


> Wait.. i didn't know MKMods passed away!!
> 
> Im glad to see everyone is working together for such a cause.



Yes, he was a cool presence in this community, it does suck.    These guys are doing a righteous thing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 12, 2011)

Sorry guys. possible delay on the cooler as i'm waitin for p8z68 boards to hit the market


----------



## Nick259 (May 14, 2011)

This is the first I have heard of the news about MKMods and I am deeply saddended by it. I didn't know him that well but I purchaced some things from him years ago and he was kind enough to ship them to the UK for me and we had a few pelasant conversations. He was even the first person I added as a friend on TPU. I wish I could help by donating something but finances do not allow it atm and I don't have any spare gear. I am thankful that I am part of such an amazing and generous community. The generosity of the TPU community never ceases to amaze me and I hope to still be posting here for many years to come! Long live TPU!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2011)

I know you guys want to see some pics, sorry this is all I can post atm as this is all I have, awaiting board, ODD and a cooler. 

So TPU.org isn't working for me uploading keeps failing, these are hosted on Imageshack.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 15, 2011)

ill send out the ODD soon, i had exams last week and some this week so it's been a little hectic 
rest assured i will send it eventually


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2011)

That hard drive looks suspiciously like one i sold to scam


----------



## qubit (May 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That hard drive looks suspiciously like one i sold to scam



Ah, but do you recognize the serial number? Or perhaps the paper label stuck to it?


----------



## scaminatrix (May 15, 2011)

Nope, that one was donated by KieX; the one you sold me's still here, awaiting a new life in a RAID array 

Looks like a Maxtor logo on the HDD, ignore the HD103SJ label...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2011)

Sorry. used nothing but maxtor hard drives for very long time. i sold a samsung drive not a maxtor. i still have maxtor's littering random places on my floor like shrapnel.


----------



## KieX (May 15, 2011)

It is a SATA Maxtor DM10 300GB. The Samsung HDD packaging is from a CPU Moonpig traded with me. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

*Urgent update*

So guys, I have an update, I received the board from huskie this week and finally got time to throw everything in the case tonight and fire the rig up. 

Bad news, I am getting no post, now here is the symptoms:

I think the board may not be working. It powers up and the GPU and CPU fans spin for about 10 secs, go off then come back on and stay on, however.... 

There is no post and no beeps.

The problem is I have tried 4 sticks of ram one at a time in different slots, tried 2 gpu's, tried no ram, no HDD nothing but the CPU, ATX 24pin and CPU 8 pin plugged in and can't get a post or any beeps whatsoever out of it. Also tried clearing CMOS to no avail. 

Am stumped atm as I don't have another LGA 775 CPU and mobo to properly diagnose, though from the no beeps even with no RAM plugged in, when in this case it should beep (yes speaker was plugged in) it says to me it's the board. 

So that is the current status and it's a shame right now as I have a nearly complete rig to finish this awesome gesture and do something really special with you guys on TPU. 

I need an LGA 775 board, even if you can't donate it, I need one to properly troubleshoot this issue and make sure it is indeed the motherboard, if anyone from the UK has one they can donate or lend me for a week I would be really grateful. 

Alternatively if you have any suggestions that I seem to have missed then please let me know though I think I have covered all the bases considering I don't have any spare parts to be 100%


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2011)

Could be a fuber power supply?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Could be a fuber power supply?



The system is powering on as I mentioned and the CPU/GPU fans are running with no issues, if it can power those it is powering the mobo and having no beeps at all even with no RAM seems suspecvt to me, I will swap the PSU out tomorrow, though I don't think that is the cause tbh


----------



## CDdude55 (May 20, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Bad news, I am getting no post, now here is the symptoms:
> 
> I think the board may not be working. It powers up and the GPU and CPU fans spin for about 10 secs, go off then come back on and stay on, however....
> 
> There is no post and no beeps.



You have the standoffs in right?, also make sure all the heatsinks are attached well to the CPU, GPU etc.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 20, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> You have the standoffs in right?, also make sure all the heatsinks are attached well to the CPU, GPU etc.



Yea standoffs are all in right positions, been burnt by this before so I always make sure these are done right 1st time to avoid any complications. 

I have thrown my noctua in there cause I dont have an HSF for this build yet, I keep going back to the fact there are no beeps, even without RAM, which is leading me to believe it's the board and nothing else. As mentioned will swap out the PSU tomorrow, then the only thing I haven't swapped out will be the CPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 21, 2011)

Do you still need the CPU cooler? I feel like an asshole for keep on saying that id send the cooler then i dont because my new parts havent been shipped yet.

If my parts arent shipped by the 26th (giving Ebuyer 1 extra day to get all the goods shipped out - my parts should be available on the 25th), I will order a brand new cooler from Amazon or something and donate it -- and thats a promise


----------



## theJesus (May 21, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Yea standoffs are all in right positions, been burnt by this before so I always make sure these are done right 1st time to avoid any complications.
> 
> I have thrown my noctua in there cause I dont have an HSF for this build yet, I keep going back to the fact there are no beeps, even without RAM, which is leading me to believe it's the board and nothing else. As mentioned will swap out the PSU tomorrow, then the only thing I haven't swapped out will be the CPU.


My vote is for the board as well, but it's good that you're swapping the PSU just in case (a failing one can cause all sorts of problems lol).

I'd offer to send you a board that is not currently in use, but shipping would be impractical.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 21, 2011)

I wish be near from u guys to be part of this, i was really like mkmode and im shocked when i hear about him before two monthes ago, sorry for him familly we proud cuz this man one of as.
I very thankful and appreciate all people who be part of this.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 21, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you still need the CPU cooler? I feel like an asshole for keep on saying that id send the cooler then i dont because my new parts havent been shipped yet.
> 
> If my parts arent shipped by the 26th (giving Ebuyer 1 extra day to get all the goods shipped out - my parts should be available on the 25th), I will order a brand new cooler from Amazon or something and donate it -- and thats a promise



Mate atm there is no rush as I need to find out why it wont start so just send it when you can, really appreciate it btw  PM when your ready ad will send you address


----------



## scaminatrix (May 28, 2011)

Bump! How did we get on with the mobo?


----------



## Israar (May 29, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Mate atm there is no rush as I need to find out why it wont start so just send it when you can, really appreciate it btw  PM when your ready ad will send you address



Hey mate how're you doing with the build at present, any conclusion on the motherboard so far?

Sorry for having a lack of input thus far people, got a lot on at the moment though I'm still keeping myself as occupied as I can for this topic and others =)

Hope everyone is doing grand and taking good care of themselves!

--Lee


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 1, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Bump! How did we get on with the mobo?





Israar said:


> Hey mate how're you doing with the build at present, any conclusion on the motherboard so far?
> 
> Sorry for having a lack of input thus far people, got a lot on at the moment though I'm still keeping myself as occupied as I can for this topic and others =)
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delated reply ppz, had a mental weekend and been busy with work the last couple days 

It is the mobo, am going to have to buy one if no one has a spare one going, Sasqui has offered to make a donation as the board he was originally going to donate has gone to a build for his lad, I will put in what I can though have already bought the case and money is tight so will see what I can do, anyone else interested in making any kind of donation please PM cause as it is there is nothing I can do without a board.


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2011)

So the board is definitely bad? Bummer. :shadedshu

Perhaps there's more troubleshooting that can be done? If so, you may want to put more info here and we'll help you out. I'm thinking about double checking the PSU in particular.

If that board is still toast, then I'm willing to make a donation, no problem.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

hey mike did you get the DVD drive, it was sent on friday, so you will have it soon i hope!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like sending my Vendetta 2 isnt enough and i must also send in my Asus P5Q Pro....

Oh well... give the old mobo a few more tests --- stick it in an oven and bake it then see if it works again properly after wards. If everything goes to shit then i will step up and donate my old P5Q Pro as no one on the forum seems to want to buy it anyway even with a fresh copy of crysis2.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 2, 2011)

qubit said:


> So the board is definitely bad? Bummer. :shadedshu
> 
> Perhaps there's more troubleshooting that can be done? If so, you may want to put more info here and we'll help you out. I'm thinking about double checking the PSU in particular.
> 
> If that board is still toast, then I'm willing to make a donation, no problem.



Yea, tested everything managed to get it into work this week and test out all the components in another 775 rig. 



Bo$$ said:


> hey mike did you get the DVD drive, it was sent on friday, so you will have it soon i hope!



Sorry mate, yes I have to collect it from the PO though it did arrive, as I said just been really busy as of late, again big thank you!!! 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Looks like sending my Vendetta 2 isnt enough and i must also send in my Asus P5Q Pro....
> 
> Oh well... give the old mobo a few more tests --- stick it in an oven and bake it then see if it works again properly after wards. If everything goes to shit then i will step up and donate my old P5Q Pro as no one on the forum seems to want to buy it anyway even with a fresh copy of crysis2.



Well if people are willing to donate a couple of quid here and there and we get enough donations then I will buy the board from you, how does that sound? 


Anyone who can spare a fiver or so shoot me a PM, I will stick a fiver into the virtual pot now to start us off


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

No its all right, If the board is going to a good cause, then thats all that matters. I'll let it go for the price of postage.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 2, 2011)

Man that's really kind of you Freedom 

Shame HUSKIE's board didn't do the job. Maybe he can get it going again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

It wouldnt feel right profiting from something thats going to be donated to someone in need, in the name of someones memory. 

I probably chatted to mark on 2 occasions while he was still lurking around the project log forum. but I know he meant a lot to everyone at TPU, and im not gonna be and asshole and charge you for something that i didnt cant manage to sell. It wouldnt sit right with me. and mark would probably say the same thing as well.


----------



## qubit (Jun 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> *It wouldnt feel right profiting from something thats going to be donated to someone in need, in the name of someones memory.*
> 
> I probably chatted to mark on 2 occasions while he was still lurking around the project log forum. but I know he meant a lot to everyone at TPU, and im not gonna be and asshole and charge you for something that i didnt cant manage to sell. It wouldnt sit right with me. and mark would probably say the same thing as well.



Damn right! 

If I was hard up and given a gift like this, I may give it away when I no longer needed it, but not accept it and then just sell it. It's taking the piss and it's outrageous.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Cooler and Mobo have been shipped via first class recorded. tracking number AH885933665GB. Gumpty chipped in £5 towards shipping. (or at least i think he did. -- my online account says i was credited with £5 but it wont tell me who the £5 came from so I just assumed it was Gumpty as i told him to send £5 my way and id sort the rest) 

If anyone of you want to pick up the remaining £4.72 be my guest 

NO -- im serious lol. one of you will pick up my tab *jedi wave* that £4.72 will go towards some KFC or kebab


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 3, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well if people are willing to donate a couple of quid here and there and we get enough donations then I will buy the board from you, how does that sound?
> 
> 
> Anyone who can spare a fiver or so shoot me a PM, I will stick a fiver into the virtual pot now to start us off



You've got funds!  Just sent you the donation... sorry it took so long!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> You've got funds!  Just sent you the donation... sorry it took so long!



Yay! now ive got money for KFC!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 3, 2011)

KFC in UK?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 3, 2011)

theres a couple in Denmark aswell


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> KFC in UK?



 Everywhere! There's 2 in my town the monopolising jaffa's!

On a serious note - glad everything got sorted, can't wait for the results!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, If any of you guys wanna help upgrade my 3 peice meal into a 12 peice then be my guest...


----------



## scaminatrix (Jun 3, 2011)

Fully Loaded Meal all the way


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 3, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yay! now ive got money for KFC!!



Ewww... not a fan of KFC.  Buy some good beer instead.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> Ewww... not a fan of KFC.  Buy some good beer instead.



I dont drink beer. and in this case, im hungry not thirsty


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 4, 2011)

Enjoy the P5Q Pro Mr. Loynes


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> Any news?



+1 I was going to post this question soon. This is really starting to drag now. I have a feeling that the duff mobo has kinda put everything on the back burner, unfortunately.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2011)

qubit said:


> +1 I was going to post this question soon. This is really starting to drag now. I have a feeling that the duff mobo has kinda put everything on the back burner, unfortunately.



+2

I want to know how its getting on with my p5Q Pro


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 17, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> +2
> 
> I want to know how its getting on with my p5Q Pro



Ok ok man keep ya bitchin down, guess what uncle NdMk2o1o is doing tonight?? 

Freedom you're a star, as is all who have contributed to the build. And a special thanks to Sasqui who was going to donate an mobo but we got a local one, so he donated $50. Well being as this monster has 8gb reapers and a q6600 on the awesome P5Q-Pro, I couldn't let the 8400gs sit in there looking rather tiny in comparison to the rest of the parts so I managed to scoop a nice Asus Batman AA edition GTS 250, so thank you Sasqui.

Pics to follow, just got the board in and trying to do some cable management though the CM 430 is a bitch to work with, no holes for cable routing and the front audio header is too short and would have to be trailed straight acrossw the board so am leaving the FP out and stuffing it away.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

qubit said:


> You've somehow managed to get  tags around the URLs. Change them ...e size of that GTS 250 and 2x 6pin pcie wtf??


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice pics, looks better then my rig


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

clear the Cmos. it still has my Q9550 clocks (if you havent done it already)


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> clear the Cmos. it still has my Q9550 clocks (if you havent done it already)



Done that  it started but didnt post, reset and it asked me to run setup, all taken care of. Oh and the 4x2GB reapers are all recognised in the bios.... bonus. Not had time to install Windows yet, literally started at 9pm tonight and finished up about half an hour ago in between vodka and coke and fag breaks. 

Also been up since 5.30am this morning and travelled down to london and back today, am running on empty lol


----------



## qubit (Jun 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Done that  it started but didnt post, reset and it asked me to run setup, all taken care of. Oh and the 4x2GB reapers are all recognised in the bios.... bonus. Not had time to install Windows yet, literally started at 9pm tonight and finished up about half an hour ago in between vodka and coke and fag breaks.
> 
> Also been up since 5.30am this morning and travelled down to london and back today, am running on empty lol



Yeah you don't wanna do this stuff while in that state. It would be all too easy to make a mistake and break something _(qubit says from experience  )._

Do it tomorrow buddy, no rush! 

And thanks for the update and pics.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Done that  it started but didnt post, reset and it asked me to run setup, all taken care of. Oh and the 4x2GB reapers are all recognised in the bios.... bonus. Not had time to install Windows yet, literally started at 9pm tonight and finished up about half an hour ago in between vodka and coke and fag breaks.
> 
> Also been up since 5.30am this morning and travelled down to london and back today, am running on empty lol



you stopped by in london and you didnt come and say hello???


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you stopped by in london and you didnt come and say hello???



Am always there for work mate, I will come by and say hello one day if you like, by hello I mean a beer lol oh btw I live in the midlands but I am a northern monkey..... you southern fairy 

I don't talk too much when I am in London lmao


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I don't talk too much when I am in London lmao



some whisky will solve that


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> some whisky will solve that



I don't have a confidence problem, I just rather watch what I say in my broad northern accent and to who lol  I can somewhat take care of myself but that also involves being smart and not broadcasting that I am a "foreigner" lol

A work colleague was in London a couple weeks ago for a conference and after a few beers proceeded to the tube on his own, anyway a couple of guys approached him and was all like "alright mate, where you going" and shit, his 1st mistake was speaking to them and saying he is going to the tube lol, then they were like "we're going there too we'll walk with you" that was his 2nd mistake, his 3rd and most fatal mistake was to follow them down a "shortcut" lmao needless to say he was an iPhone 4, wallet and watch lighter when they left him........ 

Maybe we should take this into the UK clubhouse as it's going off topic


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I don't have a confidence problem, I just rather watch what I say in my broad northern accent and to who lol  I can somewhat take care of myself but that also involves being smart and not broadcasting that I am a "foreigner" lol
> 
> A work colleague was in London a couple weeks ago for a conference and after a few beers proceeded to the tube on his own, anyway a couple of guys approached him and was all like "alright mate, where you going" and shit, his 1st mistake was speaking to them and saying he is going to the tube lol, then they were like "we're going there too we'll walk with you" that was his 2nd mistake, his 3rd and most fatal mistake was to follow them down a "shortcut" lmao needless to say he was an iPhone 4, wallet and watch lighter when they left him........
> 
> Maybe we should take this into the UK clubhouse as it's going off topic



OK, back on topic... *nice* looking rig - the MB I was going to donate has the EXACT OCZ Vendetta Cooler on it.  Creepy on a level or two.

It's been so long since I read up on this thread, where is the rig going when it's done?  Make MK Proud!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 18, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Am always there for work mate, I will come by and say hello one day if you like, by hello I mean a beer lol oh btw I live in the midlands but I am a northern monkey..... you southern fairy
> 
> I don't talk too much when I am in London lmao



Traitor. lol.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Traitor. lol.



Believe me, it's better than Oldham lol 

Anyone else think it's weird an GTS 250 with dual 6pin pcie connectors?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah it is actually


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> yeah it is actually



maybe it overclocks like a boss?


----------



## Israar (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys and gals! 

Loving what you've done so far NdMk2o1o, especially the cable management, given what you've done I'd personally say you've done a good job of it, since everything is easily accessible and nothing seems to look like it would be troublesome to do a quick-swap/change in the future if ever needing any 

I'm really greatful for the motherboard and donations gone towards the helping of this project for MK too! I'm highly positive this donation will do MK proud, not just that but the recipients will also greatful, I'm just really eager now to see how the recipients emotions and reactions are and some more shots of the project in fully working order, kudos NdMk2o1o!

Again, I can't thank everyone enough for the help, support and good gestures done for this project, you all really are the most wonderful people on earth!

--Lee


----------



## qubit (Jun 27, 2011)

Any progress on this, NdMk2o1o?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 1, 2011)

Well not much to report as you see the rig is all done, installed Win7 on it last week and everything seems to run as it should, the only thing left to do is to drop it off, been bogged down with work and being poor lately so hoping to go up in a week or 2 and will get some pics/video of the handover. Thanks for your patience everyone and more importantly for your generousity to all who have donated.

Now, the question is, do I OC the Q6600 or not? I think it wouldn't be a fitting tribute unless I did. 

Also I am so pleased with how well the components all compliment each other, has a sick black theme going on, a rig I would be proud of if it was my own  

This is TPU


----------



## theJesus (Jul 1, 2011)

Why is there even a question about overclocking it?  Just do it 

Also, please take pics of it for us.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 1, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Also, please take pics of it for us.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2316297&postcount=207

Bear in mind the case has 0 cable management, so it doesn't look too bad for what I had to work with


----------



## theJesus (Jul 1, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2316297&postcount=207


Derp, I'm an idiot, forgot that you already did


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

cheesy, could you update the OP pleasy? I just re-read the thread and spotted that a GTS250 was donated but the 8400GS is still in the OP. And any other updates you think should go in there too please 

Also, only just noticed that EiSFX donated a monitor and shipped it all the way from Canada 
Kudos to all of the overseas donators, all willing to bear the brunt of shipping. Much love here peeps


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> cheesy, could you update the OP pleasy? I just re-read the thread and spotted that a GTS250 was donated but the 8400GS is still in the OP. And any other updates you think should go in there too please
> 
> Also, only just noticed that EiSFX donated a monitor and shipped it all the way from Canada
> Kudos to all of the overseas donators, all willing to bear the brunt of shipping. Much love here peeps



No monitor was donated, I think it worked out too much on shipping


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> cheesy, could you update the OP pleasy? I just re-read the thread and spotted that a GTS250 was donated but the 8400GS is still in the OP. And any other updates you think should go in there too please
> 
> Also, only just noticed that EiSFX donated a monitor and shipped it all the way from Canada
> Kudos to all of the overseas donators, all willing to bear the brunt of shipping. Much love here peeps



Is it ok If I wait till tommorow to update the post? as trying to format things beyond basic punctuation is a nightmare on my phone


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> No monitor was donated, I think it worked out too much on shipping



Aw man, well, still kudos for the offer EiSFX 
Can you PM cheesy with an updated list of the parts donated and the donators please? Or just anything that differs from the OP actually, that'll do.



cheesy999 said:


> Is it ok If I wait till tommorow to update the post? as trying to format things beyond basic punctuation is a nightmare on my phone



No worries man


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Aw man, well, still kudos for the offer EiSFX
> Can you PM cheesy with an updated list of the parts donated and the donators please? Or just anything that differs from the OP actually, that'll do.
> 
> 
> ...



omg whats your avatar? looks well familiar, some UK 80's kids show by any chance?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

It's Rimmer from Red Dwarf


----------



## qubit (Jul 2, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Well not much to report as you see the rig is all done, installed Win7 on it last week and everything seems to run as it should, the only thing left to do is to drop it off, been bogged down with work and being poor lately so hoping to go up in a week or 2 and will get some pics/video of the handover. Thanks for your patience everyone and more importantly for your generousity to all who have donated.
> 
> Now, the question is, do I OC the Q6600 or not? I think it wouldn't be a fitting tribute unless I did.
> 
> ...



You is da awesome!  

Should you overclock the Q6600? Dude, do you even have to ask...:shadedshu lol

The only thing that I recommend you be careful with the overclock is to err on the side of total long term stability, since you are donating the rig. It's not very nice for the recipient if it crashes every week or two, or does strange things, like overclocks can cause.

First off, make sure it's Prime95 stable at stock speed. There are other demanding apps for you to subject it to, but I can't remember what they are. Once you're satisfied that it's stable, then overclock it until it becomes unstable and/or starts to overheat and then back off some. Even if you only have a 10% overclock, it's still worthy of being classed as 'overclocked', so no need to go all out on spending time and effort on it.

If you need any overclocking advice, you're in the right place! 

*EDIT*

I'm really proud to have a link to this thread in my sig and it's nice to see scammy do the same. I have changed my sig quite a few times now, but this link always comes back. I'll keep it there until at least the rig is donated and it's all done and dusted, if not longer.

What an awesome tribute to MKMods!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 2, 2011)

or put it at 3000mhz with a slight voltage bump, it will be fine...


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

i've updated the OP to the best of my abilities but i don't fully know whats happening with the rig so if i've made a mistake or something needs adding please PM me as soon as possible

who donated the GTS 250?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i've updated the OP to the best of my abilities but i don't fully know whats happening with the rig so if i've made a mistake or something needs adding please PM me as soon as possible
> who donated the GTS 250?



Wasn't it NdMk? I thought it might have been anyway???


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Wasn't it NdMk? I thought it might have been anyway???



i'll leave it a bit, don't want to upset anyone by accident


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 2, 2011)

> Well being as this monster has 8gb reapers and a q6600 on the awesome P5Q-Pro, I couldn't let the 8400gs sit in there looking rather tiny in comparison to the rest of the parts so I managed to scoop a nice Asus Batman AA edition GTS 250, so thank you Sasqui.



Maybe it was Sasqui. Man I gotta follow this thread more!!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 2, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Maybe it was Sasqui. Man I gotta follow this thread more!!



i think sasqui donated £50 that he used to buy the GTS 250, i'm not really sure


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 4, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i think sasqui donated £50 that he used to buy the GTS 250, i'm not really sure



$50 which equates to £30 and thats how much the 250 cost, not too bad imo 



Bo$$ said:


> or put it at 3000mhz with a slight voltage bump, it will be fine...



This is what I am doing, I would shoot for 3.6 if it was for myself but a q6600 at 3ghz is sufficint for most. 

Qubit, I think I'll be ok overclocking lol remember taking my E7300 to 4.2ghz on a P5Q-Pro, happy days


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

OP Updated , finally have enough time in front of a (working) computer this week to do that, Any news NDMK?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 16, 2011)

bump


----------



## qubit (Jul 17, 2011)

Any update, NdMk2o1o?


----------



## phill (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there anything else still needed??


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey peeps, Israar asked me to let you know, he hasn't done one or anything, he's just moved house and getting the 'net set up. He'll be back on soon.



phill said:


> Is there anything else still needed??



Thanks, I think most of the stuff is covered, but if you've got any bling like a RAM fan or lights I think they might go down well


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a fan that came with my Patriot ram but I dont know if that will connect up correctly as I'm not 100% certain of the specs your building!

I could see if I can find a Corsair memory flow thing...  I'm sure someone I know might have one of those!!  I dont tend to go for lights....


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 22, 2011)

The specs so far are in the OP, here's some photo's of the rig built (looking at the RAM, I don't think a fan will fit actually ):



NdMk2o1o said:


>



If you have a look in your bits-and-bobs box (we've all got one lol), you might find something useful. One thing that springs to mind is anything that will help with cable management as the case isn't great for that.

NdMk2010 should be here soon, I know he's working a ton so I think he's only doing this on the weekends. Thanks again for your offer and thanks in advance for your donation  It's much appreciated.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 22, 2011)

WHAT!?!?!? i cannot believe this he's passed away? When!!!!?????

Ive been away for quite a few months this is the first id heard. 

When i was new here he offered me so much help with my silly little questions this is quite a shock.
Goin to miss his brilliant mods, the original lego case


----------



## qubit (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, his passing was very sad. I never knew him, but his reputation here was legendary. 

I'm surprised you didn't see this thread from my sig previously - a great big linky has been there for ages, lol.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats where i did see it, to be fair i dont normally pay atention to sigs 

But yea i never new him personaly but he always offered advice, a very respected person, very sad news


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 25, 2011)

So guys I had some friends over on the weekend, among them were Jay and Nicole the couple who I have told you about who the rig was intended for. Anyway I took a short video of the moment I handed it over and Nicole is going to p[op over to this thread at some point and write a thank you message. 

Big thanks to all those who donated something and to those who contributed to this thread, truly awesome. And sorry for the delays people some couldnt bve helped and others was literally just to lack of time and arranging to go and deliver the rig or for when they were next at mine to give it to them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9QDqSbF5dg


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Is Nicole good looking?
> 
> acutually nvm, shes in the video



lol


----------



## Israar (Jul 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o -- I am so chuffed with that video mate! That put a huge smile on my fave with their reaction, especially Jays when all he could do was laugh 

I'm really hyped at the moment, it's amazing I get a right good buzz when people are shocked like that when you know you've been apart of the helping hand! 

I can't get over their reactions though, it was brilliant mate! They wasn't expecting that bombshell one bit! Rock on! 

It'll be nice to hear from them though mate, as you stated they will pop on over here at some point, so will be nice to see what they think themselves! 

As for everyone else who has participated and helped out even in the smallest of ways, I thank you all so very much for the fact you all helped out to make both mine and scaminatrix's sketched idea to fruition! Just goes to show that when I said aeons back that TPU is the worlds best community in this world!

Off topic now though, thanks for letting them all know I hadn't upped and done one scaminatrix mate, we're all setup and in the new house now but a lot to get sorted, I'm just glad the nets here now so I can give myself my daily fix of TPU! 

Thank you all so much, I really appreciate all the kindness and effort put in by everyone and I am going to say I bet Jay and Nicole feel the same if not more! 

--Lee


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

I better delete my previous comment, Jay looks like he could bench press me into tomorrow


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I better delete my previous comment, Jay looks like he could bench press me into tomorrow



doesn't matter, Bo$$ quoted it


----------



## Israar (Jul 25, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I better delete my previous comment, Jay looks like he could bench press me into tomorrow



Hahaha, someone was going to say it, just happened to be you 

--Lee


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh man what a buzz! I watched the video without any sound, and you can tell the moment you said it's theirs - Their faces were like 

Joe and Nicole - hope you enjoy your new rig - you're faces made it even more worthwhile 

Thanks everyone 

Oh, and nice work NdMk, pulled it off nicely  Well done mate


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2011)

If there's anything else thats required, I've got a few things for sale, so if I can help out I will send things on!!


----------



## qubit (Jul 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So guys I had some friends over on the weekend, among them were Jay and Nicole the couple who I have told you about who the rig was intended for. Anyway I took a short video of the moment I handed it over and Nicole is going to p[op over to this thread at some point and write a thank you message.
> 
> Big thanks to all those who donated something and to those who contributed to this thread, truly awesome. And sorry for the delays people some couldnt bve helped and others was literally just to lack of time and arranging to go and deliver the rig or for when they were next at mine to give it to them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9QDqSbF5dg



Awesome! 

What a fantastic team effort by all of us and a great show of kindness to those less fortunate. This is the power of TPU.

*CONGRATS EVERYONE!​*

​


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What a fantastic team effort by all of us and a great show of kindness to those less fortunate. This is the power of TPU.
> 
> ...



I thought it was the power of jebus??


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry about the vid, was taken on my phone. But they were really really chuffed and more so surprised as they hadn't got a clue even though the have seen the box before but I always have computer boxes laying about so they wouldnt have thought anything about it. 

All in all what a great team effort guys, you all should be proud.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 25, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sorry about the vid, was taken on my phone. But they were really really chuffed and more so surprised as they hadn't got a clue even though the have seen the box before but I always have computer boxes laying about so they wouldnt have thought anything about it.
> All in all what a great team effort guys, you all should be proud.



If pride's a sin, unfortunately I'm guilty  I'm certainly proud to be able to give back to the community, as Mark did. And doing it in someone's name makes it last forever. Every time I think of this; I don't just think of the contributions and donaters, I think of Mark - and that's what it's all about.

In memory.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2011)

Pitty that Nicole and jay will never really know what Mark ment to the TPU community other then he was a popular guy on the forum and everyone loved him. 

Donating a PC is just one small act (even though i did donate the mobo and the cooler)

If it was possible i would like to set up some sort of charity in marks name. taking old or trashed PCs fixing them up and giving them to schools and such that really need computers.

I know such schemes are already in place, I think Tesco or Sainsburys runs a vouchers for computers scheme once or twice a year.

the difference is we wouldnt be on once or twice a year. we'd be on the job all year round trying to change peoples futures. and that opens the doors wider and eventually we can incorporate training schemes and what not.

make sure the world knows who mark is and what a great man he was


----------



## Goodwins (Jul 26, 2011)

*To the TPU Community WE Salute You!!!*

We had no idea when being videoing exactly why, maybe that the creme pies were hiding in the back somewhere at first. 

Having read all of your threads we can't thank you enough for the generosity of you all. We realize its in memory of a special person that's close to you and all though we never knew Mark you paint a clear picture of his personality and Character and the only explanation is that God must have needed an Angel.

The plumbing course Jay is currently studying, demands quite a lot of computer space that the last computer would not have been able to handle, we did not fully take on board just how little space we had and upgrading wasn't an option due to financial situations, so we were starting to loose sleep.

 A thousand and one reasons we have for how amazingly awesome this is, we just really wanna say thank you to you all for the thought, time and effort taken to make our lives immensely easier.   

 Jay and Nicole


----------



## qubit (Jul 26, 2011)

Goodwins said:


> We had no idea when being videoing exactly why, maybe that the creme pies were hiding in the back somewhere at first.
> 
> Having read all of your threads we can't thank you enough for the generosity of you all. We realize its in memory of a special person that's close to you and all though we never knew Mark you paint a clear picture of his personality and Character and the only explanation is that God must have needed an Angel.
> 
> ...



You're welcome.  I'm really glad to have helped - the Windows donation was my fault, hehe. 

Now you have every reason to stick around on the best tech forum on the net!  

You may also be interested in sister forum www.generalnonsense.net


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 27, 2011)

Although I was not able to contribute to this, I am just glad I am part of such community.  

Thank you all.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 5, 2011)

Great to finally see this done, although I'll admit my neck does hurt a bit from watching that video 
Congrats to the lucky couple who received the computer and great job to all who participated and everybody who makes this forum such an amazing community to be a part of.


FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought it was the power of jebus??


I sat this one out.  TPU needs no divine intervention for awesomeness.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 7, 2014)

bump.


----------

